# Does Anyone Show Their Dogs?



## HaleyD

I show my boy, Hank, in agility. He's 8 years old now and recently tore a ligament in his back left knee so our agility days may be coming to an end  It's ok though because I'd rather have him live out his golden years being able to get around well instead of ruining his joints by pushing him to keep doing agility. I think I'll still run him in the "preferred" class (lower jumps) for a little while longer just because he love it so much. I'm going to try to attach a picture of him. 
He has been one of those once in a lifetime animals that you will always have a special bond with. I was the only junior handler in the country to run an Airedale and he was the only one in Texas (possibly the whole South) who did agility. He's been such a good dog that I swear would do anything for me.


----------



## ksalvagno

It looks like the dogs have a lot of fun but I don't have the time to train my dogs.


----------



## dobe627

I train and show in Agility as well. Been doing it for over a year with my dobe. Sorry about the injury. Since you said preferred I guess you mean akc. Please look into CPE. We do mainly akc as well but started doing cpe for more ring time. Anyway you could jump him in veterens and I believe do even lower jumps. Cpe is very laid back, you can Q pretty easyily comparred to akc and usdaa. Cpe has a lot of games besides standard and jumpers. Also depending on what level you were in you can enter cpe as a beginner(level 1, no weaves/teeter) up to level 3. I went in at level 1 to learn the games a few months ago and went to level 2 in 3 shows. And you are right there aren't alot of dales doing agility. Good luck


----------



## dobe627

Your photo looks like he is jumping 24? In akc you could only take him to 20" however in CPE I believe you could go as low as 16, maybe lower. Just fyi.


----------



## HaleyD

Yes, we have mainly done AKC and only a few USDAA shows. I just looked up CPE shows in TX and the only ones held in TX are in Santa Fe which is pretty far from me but only about an hour from my parents so I'm sure I could work something out. I'm glad you mentioned that. It's something I had thought of awhile back but forgot about. We have both of our excellent titles in AKC, but I'm assuming we could still enter CPE at level 1 just to get a feel for things? I would love to be able to have more ring time and a more laid back environment. That's one thing I've never liked about the AKC shows, you sit around all day and only get to be in the ring a few minutes. 

He was jumping 24" in this pic, it was taken several years back, and yes 20" is the lowest he could go in AKC. Thanks for the tip, I will be sure to look into that! :thumbup:


----------



## dobe627

Yep you can go in at what ever level you want, but not past level 3. I went in at level 1 too, so I could learn the games. The people and judges have been great. I even had one judge a few weeks ago really tweak the course to make it a little easier, never see that in akc or usdaa. Some of the cpe games are similiar to usdaa. Snooker is, and (traditional) jackpot is the same as gamblers. There is also non-traditional, where the judge can pick any gamble. So have fun. That seems to be what cpe is about more then anything. And if your guy loves it then its a great way to keep him in since akc doesn't have a veterans class. Usdaa does but not sure what he would have to jump.


----------



## HaleyD

Thanks for all the great information! Level 1 sounds fine for me, like I said at this point we just want to have fun. I'm not too concerned about points Qs and ribbons for him anymore. CPE sounds perfect for us right now, and since he's currently my only dog I don't mind spending the money to just play


----------



## pitchik

I show for UKC sanctioned shows. Not agility, but I should, Dixie can run a course like a pro. I show for conformation.


----------



## HaleyD

What kind of dog is Dixie? I want to do some conformation eventually, but right now I barely have the time for agility! Maybe one day...


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow !!! You can't go anywhere without meeting someone who does agility , lolol.
I have played the games since , sheesh , 2004 I think ? OMG , it's been that long !!!

anyhow , I'm pretty sure you could run him in veterans preferred.....I've been out of the agility loop since 2007 due to hip/leg issues but I do try to keep abreast of it all , but agility , goats , birds , so little time, lol. It's definatley a good idea to jump lower , maybe try different venues like NADAC and do the tunnelers course. Have you ever tried Rally ? It's a lot of fun . Do you subscribe to Cleanrun ? If not , look it up , it's like the agility bible , lol. Has tons of info about agility related injuries and rehab stories , etc...

Everyone has great info for you , dog people are great and so are goat people 
Good luck


----------



## HaleyD

Yep I got Hank in 2004 and started competing with him in 2006 and I've been hooked ever since! 

I'm definitely going to run him lower the next time we trial. He loves it way to much to retire him now and it's a great way to get his terrier energy out. I'm planning on getting another Airedale puppy before the end of this year  so I will most likely retire Hank completely once the new puppy starts competing. I haven't been showing as much as I used to lately since I'm in college now and my other animal interests (horses and of course goats!) have been keeping me busy. I've never tried NADAC because there weren't many trials for it where I use to live but I think there is a club in my new town that hosts NADAC shows so maybe I will look into that. It would be fun to do some different games! I have subscribed to Clean Run in the past but I don't any more because of my college budget, but I do borrow them from my wonderful agility friends and still use the old ones that I have form previous years for courses and things like that. 

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Trickyroo

I also forgot to say congrats to you and Hank , it's a wonderful accomplishment to run a different breed or then the usuals.
I have BCs now , but when I first started , I ran a Beagle . I was told I would do " nothing" with her and not to waste my time. Well , that's all I needed to hear ! I darn well got her straight up the ranks she has the fastest times in her day. She also has the best recall you have ever seen. !!! She is a fast little bugger , and my best dog ever . I will NEVER be without a Beagle in my life 
And BTW,she's a rescue . 

Agility is addictive !! Just like goating .


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok agility addicts , who lets their goats on their agility equipment ? lolol.
I do !


----------



## dobe627

Oh ya, my goats love my agility equipment. My one guy even loves the teete. I have built an entire course here at home and they often are out free ranging and I catch them on the DW. Well its been cool finding other agility peeps,lol. We have a 2 day trial thur/fri, then Sunday and next weekend.its become my passion. My dobe Athena is funny, she knows show days.


----------



## Trickyroo

dobe627 said:


> Oh ya, my goats love my agility equipment. My one guy even loves the teete. I have built an entire course here at home and they often are out free ranging and I catch them on the DW. Well its been cool finding other agility peeps,lol. We have a 2 day trial thur/fri, then Sunday and next weekend.its become my passion. My dobe Athena is funny, she knows show days.


 Have a good time , many clean runs and Qs 
Where do you pratice ? I see your in Jersey , I used to practice there years 
back


----------



## pitchik

HaleyD said:


> What kind of dog is Dixie? I want to do some conformation eventually, but right now I barely have the time for agility! Maybe one day...


 Dixie is an APBT.


----------



## HarleyBear

We just started doing agility with our doberman Harley. He is doing great considering he has had 4 classes. I was trying to figure out a way to build a coarse in our backyard without the goats getting all over it, but I guess it is not a problem! LOL! They would probably love it!


----------



## HaleyD

Trickyroo said:


> I also forgot to say congrats to you and Hank , it's a wonderful accomplishment to run a different breed or then the usuals.
> I have BCs now , but when I first started , I ran a Beagle . I was told I would do " nothing" with her and not to waste my time. Well , that's all I needed to hear ! I darn well got her straight up the ranks she has the fastest times in her day. She also has the best recall you have ever seen. !!! She is a fast little bugger , and my best dog ever . I will NEVER be without a Beagle in my life
> And BTW,she's a rescue .
> 
> Agility is addictive !! Just like goating .


Thanks! It feels really good when you can get a breed characterized as "stubborn" to do agility! I had many people tell me the same thing about Hank but it just pushed me forward! I wish I had been able to trial him more but I was in high school during his prime so it was difficult. I hope to get my next Airedale to the AKC Invitational  I'm hooked to Airedales for life now too. I want a BC in the future, but Airedales will always have a place in my heart.

Beagles are great dogs, we had one named Sam when I was really young and he had such a funny and neat personality. That's another type of dog I would like to own in the future since Sam is such a fond memory from my childhood.

And my goats practically own my agility equipment! Lol. I swear one of my wethers can weave!  I love watching them play "King of the teeter" it can go on for HOURS!


----------



## HaleyD

dobe627 said:


> Oh ya, my goats love my agility equipment. My one guy even loves the teete. I have built an entire course here at home and they often are out free ranging and I catch them on the DW. Well its been cool finding other agility peeps,lol. We have a 2 day trial thur/fri, then Sunday and next weekend.its become my passion. My dobe Athena is funny, she knows show days.


I never knew there were so many agility people in the goat world! Good luck at your trial! I haven't been to one since July and it's torturing both me and Hank! And somehow they always know when it is a show day. The minute my feet hit the floor on those mornings Hank is waiting by the door ready to go!

billiesmom- They are such BEAUTIFUL dogs! My brother has one and she is just the sweetest thing!

HarleyBear- Good luck with your boy agility! You will be hooked in no time  Unless you are able to fence it off I don't think it's possible to keep the goats off lol. Mine haven't damaged anything and they are on it practically all the time! All my stuff is home made so it's pretty sturdy. I think I will always have agility equipment as long as I have goats, even if I don't have an agility dog! They just love it so much :laugh:

Here are my boys at my old house playing on the teeter, I wish I had some better ones of them playing together on it. I have even seen them balance themselves out!


----------



## dobe627

HarleyBear, dobes are my breed too. Thanks for the well wishes. We are in PA. I show alot in westminster MD and in Palmyra at "in the net" its a great place. Tried to post a picture of my wether on the teeter but couldn't get it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Here are a couple of pictures of my girl when I first got them..
They took to my agility equipment immediately , lol.
Even the tunnels , which are their favorite , lol.
I will post a video of what happened to my collapsable tunnel. 
It had seen better days , took alot of abuse, but once the girls 
got done with it , it was time for a new one , lolol.
Something about the material of this tunnel , it drives the girls crazy !
They just throw themselves down on it and roll and rub their heads on it , lolol.


----------



## HaleyD

Oh wow! That's just too cute!! lol I don't have an A-frame but I've been nagging my boyfriend to help me make one  I'm sure my goats would LOVE to have one out there and for me to set it at the perfect angle for them to play on it. I'm not sure what my goats would think of a tunnel, I don't have one at my house since I used to live right down the road from a training center but I think my chunky boys would crush it if they walked on top of it now :laugh: My last little bottle baby took the agility equipment as soon as a brought him home at only 7 days old! He would race across the DW like a pro lol. I need to get some better pictures of my wethers out there playing on the teeter. 

I could see them really liking the material on the collapsed tunnel, my goats go NUTS over certain things like that, especially crunchy plastic things!


----------



## dremin

Hi,
Till now I not shown my dog as I have sent my dog for training of shows to Argentina there trainer keep all dog under their control and all dogs have to obey this strict rules and special pet food also provided for them ,soon my dog come with a new look,I'm so curious about him.


----------



## HarleyBear

Okay, after reading this post I got so excited, I went to the hardware store and decided to make some weave poles. I bought all the materials and will start on it tonight. The weave poles have been the hardest for Harley to master. He is so long that he can't figure out what to do with the back half of his body. 

My husband was like, "Where are you going to put it?" And just answered matter of factly, "With the goats!" Thanks guys!

Dobe: Once you have been owned by a doberman it is hard to go back. My Harley has won my heart. He is a fun-loving active guy who loves all our friends and family. He is so gentle he wouldn't hurt a fly. Seriously. I have seen him around flies/moths and he just stares at them curiously. But he also has a very instinctive nature and will alert us if something is amiss. Have most of your agility dogs been females?


----------



## dobe627

Lilian, you are so right. Athena is my 4th dobe, 1st female though. All my others were males. Not sure what I like bertter for working. Athena is awesome though. Wish I could share pictures. Don't know if you can access them thru facebook. Cathy Hake. It took about a year of training


----------



## HaleyD

The weaves are tricky, it took me a long time to get them down with Hank. I did the method where you spread them apart really wide then have him run through then slowly close them together. I'm not sure if that made sense but I will try to post a pic later. My weaves base is made of rebar(sp?) Welded together in a way they can pull apart (pics later) I made them in 2 sets of 6 instead of one long piece.


----------



## HarleyBear

That made perfect sense. I heard that spreading them apart and throwing a ball down the middle encourages speed. The weave set I am planning on making is done exclusively with PVC pipe and you can twist them to make them farther apart or in line. When in a line, it works out to be 20" of space between them. I am excited to get them done.

Here is a link to the plans I will be copying: http://www.instantagility.com/2008/05/05/adjustable-channel-weave-poles/


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol , I think we might have created a monster ! HarleyBear , try looking into Susan Garretts 2x2 Weave Training.
You can check it out on Cleanrun . They have a way you can even rent it for however long and watch it on your computer or iPad if you dont want to actually buy it. Seriously , its a great way to teach weaves. I taught my guys super quickly.
I used other methods like placing a reward in a closed clear plastic CD case at the end of a open set of poles, then slowly closing them. Works fine but sometimes the dogs lose their focus . 2x2 training is great , the dogs pick up on the job at hand and blow through it super quickly , and they dont lose any of the learned behavior like they seem to do with other methods ( IMO ).

Have fun !


----------



## Trickyroo

You can also check out AffordableAgility.com they have some nice stuff too


----------



## dobe627

We trained using the Susan Garrett 2x2 method in weaves. As well as her 2o2o contacts. Love her methods.we got a standard q today. Jww not so good. Fast, a competitor was right at the send pounding in stakes for her ez up so Athena had to go investigate


----------



## Trickyroo

Awesome 

Too bad about the JWW though , it happens , lol. I've been there !
Believe me when I tell you , I ran a beagle 

What level are you at ?

I need one more leg for my girl in EX to get her MXJ or something like that , lol. I forgot what all the abbreviations stood for 
The last time I ran was in 2007 when they had a down/sit at the table.
My girl would freeze up when the judge would look at her so we never Qd anymore , and I was thinking we would never get to accumulate QQs for a MACH but now the table is a pause so once I get back into it again , there's nothing stopping us 
I tried EVERYTHING to get her past her fear , really , I did. I got alot of advice from Moe S. , Stacy P-G. alot of great competitors but seriously , she wasn't going to change . But now , lo and behold , the rules did , ROFLMAO
I would never had thought I would be so lucky , lolol.

Anywho , nice going :wahoo: and good luck for the remainder of the trial 
Hey , where is it BTW ? I traveled all over , like the true addict I am


----------



## Trickyroo

FYI , there is a Susan Salo seminar coming in Feb . in Warren NJ
She will focus on jumping and how to improve your dogs
jumping skills. 
I would love to attend this , if I can run and my hips and legs 
would cooperate , I'll go , lolol.

Just thought you agility addicts would like to know about it , some of
you may be close enough to attend 
Just had a Moe Strenfel seminar here in NY and I heard it was 
amazing....wish I attended that one 
Many people said they had many of those "ah ha" moments
during her seminar....changes your view of your dogs view on why 
they won't perform or understand your directionals , etc....

Ive had many "ah ha" moments , lol. IMO , these seminars give you 
a better focus on reaching your training goals. 
I attended a Stacy Peardot-Goudy one and I can tell you , I was never pushed 
so hard and so far in my life , lolol.. This woman will work you and your dog till you say uncle , lolol
Once she sees you are committed and serious , she will tell you your strong and weak 
points and make you better them. I WORKED MY BUTT OFF THAT WEEKEND !!!
But she seen something in both my dog and I and I was so grateful to her for that 
What a great weekend  If you can attend a seminar , with either a working spot or 
just to audit , GO FOR IT !! You wont regret it


----------



## dobe627

We are in Westminster MD,this time. trial there alot as well as Hershey PA at an awesome facility. I have done dream park in NJ. It was ok. Have you ever been to the dog dome in NJ. Have friend that teaches there, We are only in Open because after we finished reg Novice I didn't want to keep her at 24" so moved to preferred and had to start back at beginning. Now that rule is being changed. If you have an excellent dog, you can move to preferred and keep your Qs. Also no more exc A & B. Will now be excellent and masters, when it goes in to effect? So that was our 2nd open std Q, see how tomorrow goes. Then Sunday fun/games in CPE. I have to say though, I have made some awesome friends thru agility.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good for you ! If I were to start my pups I would do all levels. Is there still Novice A & B ?
I couldnt do A but I would stay in each level until done...like do Nov B , then Preferred , then move to Open.
There is no need to rush and get to courses the dog may not be ready for....I say get all the experience you can in a show atmosphere...because we know just about ANYTHING can happen to mess up a run , lol.
I had my Beagle scope out a fluffy white toy in one of those sale booths and she had her eye on it all the way into the ring. We had a beautiful start , wonderful weaves , then once she hit the Aframe , she looked for the toy again , ran like the dickens , jumped the snow fencing , and retrieved her toy ! The judge , everybody else , including the owner of the now muddied booth was hysterically laughing.....I wasnt at first , but what the heck , it was freakin funny after the shock wore off , lolol. And I didnt let her keep the toy , even though they wanted me to and the owner of the booth actually gave it to me and she said it was well earned with a good laugh....I kept it for a long time and finally let her have it months later 
I can also tell you another run we had , it had started to pour down in buckets...our last obstacle was a tunnel and we would have had a smoking time...but my Beagle decided it was raining too hard to come out of that tunnel !!
She sat at the edge and just stared at me , lolol. The news channel was there ( of course ) covering activity in the park at the time . Of course our fifteen minutes of fame was of me begging her to come out of the tunnel :GAAH:


----------



## HaleyD

HarleyBear said:


> That made perfect sense. I heard that spreading them apart and throwing a ball down the middle encourages speed. The weave set I am planning on making is done exclusively with PVC pipe and you can twist them to make them farther apart or in line. When in a line, it works out to be 20" of space between them. I am excited to get them done.
> 
> Here is a link to the plans I will be copying: http://www.instantagility.com/2008/05/05/adjustable-channel-weave-poles/


Yep my friend made weaves like that and they work great. I have been thinking about making my next ones like that since my base is starting to deteriorate.

I've heard great things about the 2x2 method as well. I didn't know about it when I trained Hank, but I know people who swear by it. I have been considering doing it with my next dog.

All this agility talk has me really wanting to enter another trial... It's such nice weather for it this time of year in TX.

I have sooooooo many funny stories I could tell about running an Airedale lol I don't even know where to begin. The biggest problem for Hank is when someone is enjoying a nice juicy hamburger or hot dog right next to the ring, if this happens it's very rare that I can regain 100% of his attention- he stays focused on the food the whole time, he's such a food motivated dog who never has had much of an interest in toys. I have a hilarious video somewhere in my computer where I ask my boyfriend to video my run but he stood too close to the ring and Hank comes out of the tunnel and sees him standing there videoing us and his ears immediately go up and he runs over to say hello. Hank may not always Q but he's always a crowd pleaser 

Has anyone ever tripped and fallen during a run at a trial? I have several times  My most recent fall was at the Reliant Park dog show held in Houston every July. They brought in dirt this year (it was always carpet in the past) but the dirt was AWFUL, very clumpy and hard. I sent Hank into the tunnel and went to do a really sharp turn and tripped over a clump of dirt and fell flat on my face. I scrambled up so fast that I don't even know if Hank noticed but I couldn't stop laughing for the rest of my run. It was almost a Q but Hank missed the first weave pole because I was out of breath from laughing so hard to call them out. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh yes , I have , lolol. I went down in a very slippery wet grass , lol.
My Beagle didn't even realize it because I got up so fast !
It was like sliding into home and I guess I got my legs back underneath me and kept going , lol.
Everybody has had to take a fall or had a collision with a obstacle or even their dog , lol.
And everybody is there to cheer you on or give you a pay on the back .
Such a great friendly sport , especially for new people 
Too bad it has gotten so expensive !


----------



## HaleyD

I imagine grass would get very slick! I've never been to a trial held on grass, I guess they aren't practical in Texas with the heat and unpredictable weather. Most of ours are held in covered rodeo arenas on dirt or indoor buildings. The only one I've been to that is indoor is the Reliant one I mentioned above and it is SOOO nice! It's 4 days long and it's the only show that I do all 4 days, I usually just enter Saturday and Sunday at other trials because Hank gets tired at the end of the weekend and looses focus. But Reliant is a great place to escape the Texas summer heat for a few days. It has lots of spectators too because it's a huge show with conformation, flyball, obedience, rally, frisbee, and almost anything dog related so that makes it fun. Other than that if I want to show in the summer I'd have to travel, which I can't easily do right now. 

It really stinks how much it costs do spend a weekend playing agility, I can't imagine how much it must cost for some of those people who run 8 dogs or so every weekend. Yikes!


----------



## dobe627

Of course I have tripped as well. It to was outside. We rarely do outside anymore. The big thing here has become indoor soccer arenas. There is one near Hershey( about an hour away) that has alot of 3 ring agility trials. The one I am going to next weekend is in Westminster MD(about 40 mins) it is 2 rings with plenty of crating, food etc. I like running on the sprint turf now. Plus the outside trialscan be a pain. I do some. But you need to take so much. Like an ez up canapoy and all that. And here your always fighting weather. Either hot or cold or rain/snow. And AKC has really gotten expensive. I can't even imagine the people that have alot of dogs. I just sent in a 3 day premium and luckily had some worker coupons but still $120. Multiply that by 5-6 dogs CRAZY.


----------



## HaleyD

Indoor soccer arenas are becoming popular here too, or at least one is. There is one in Houston about an hour away from my parents house that I have been wanting to trial at but it's only a 1 ring show and the entries fill up super fast so I still haven't been able to get in. They just recently started holding trials there and it's been a big deal for the Houston area agility people. From what I've heard the turf surface is really nice and a favorite of most people. There are zero outside uncovered trials in Tx (at least none that I've heard of) but I imagine it would be a pain to have to bring a canopy and things like that. The rodeo arenas are nice because they are always covered and usually have big fans they turn on during the hot days. In the winter it stays FREEZING under those metal roofs though.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , those metal roofs are cold in the winter times , at least when I showed I have noticed that.
The new thing now is the turf placed...soccer arenas and such..I havent ran on that yet , so I can't comment.
Some say its slippery but I heard mostly positive feedback. I REALLY want to get back into the game...Im hoping to get to the bottom of this pain and get back to life !!! But , at least I dont have to run with the goats


----------



## dobe627

I love running on the sprint turf. The only small prroblem is if they have alot of traction pellets down. It is these tiny black rubber pellets they put down on the indoor turf to help with traction. Well when they get in your shoes it is annoying but usually not unbearable. I have ran on the rubber mat, dirt, grass and sand. Also a mixture rubber mulch/sand. The sand mulch mixture is my least favorite, it is just really uneven. I guess I am pretty lucky being in an area that is within an hour of quite a few show sites. I would do it every weekend if I could


----------



## dobe627

Just wanted to share. Athena got her open std title today with a Q and 1st


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW !! Thats great news  CONGRATS :stars:


----------



## HaleyD

Woo hoo!!  good job! :thumbup:


----------



## HarleyBear

Congrats! That is awesome!


----------



## HaleyD

I just had to come post this here because I'm sooooooooo excited!!!!!

I've ALWAYS wanted a Hank puppy because he has been my first Airedale and has me addicted to the breed. I never thought this would happen because Airedales aren't very common so it's hard to find a female that someone is looking to breed, but guess what?! Hank is going to Oklahoma in January to stay with some girlfriends and hopefully I will be getting a puppy from it! hlala: 

I've got a bad case of puppy fever  but I'm just so excited! 

Even if the breeding doesn't work, the breeder has offered to sponsor me in agility and give me a free pup from another father so I'll still be getting a puppy soon either way 

I can't wait to start training a new puppy!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wo Hoo !!!! AWESOME 

Sounds like its a win win situation for you either way !

Congrats  What do you think you will name your pup ?
Some people know what they will name their next pup even before they get them , lololol.
Some wait to see the pups personality.

How exciting , puppy fever 

What venue do you trial in ?


----------



## HaleyD

Thanks! 

I have noooo idea what I want to name it yet, but I think I want another boy.

I trial mainly in AKC but I have done some USDAA before too. I want to start doing some NADAC because their is a lot in my area and I also want to try CPE. AKC is the one I focus on the most though. I REALLY want to go to the invitational with an Airedale and make Nationals so those are my goals for my pup! I think Hank could have done it but I just didn't have the time to trial that often when he was younger.


----------



## dobe627

Yay, that's cool


----------



## Trickyroo

You have a great chance in getting to the invitational !
They love to have different breeds that are not often seen in the agility ring . I'm rootin for you guys


----------



## HaleyD

Thanks! I just can't wait to start training a puppy again. Hank was my first dog and he did pretty good but now I know soo much more and have lots of things I want to do differently with a puppy


----------



## parkinsonfarms

We may show our pembroke welsh corgi, Zan. He was born this summer on our farm and we hand raised him and his 8 siblings. 5 of 9 survived which a HUGE miracle.


----------



## HaleyD

Glad he made it, and love the name! I love Corgis, lot's of people run them in agility around here and a lady I used to ride horses for bred them. The puppies are so stinkin' cute! They are on my list of dog breeds that I want to own one day


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Aww thanks. He had a sibling that looked isentical to him so we named her Zayna and him Zan. We also have his mom and sire. Here are two more pics of him. I could find my picture of his sire and dam. Ill have to take more pictures today after work.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

here is a link to the video I made when the puppies were babies. The only one in the group in the video, that didn't make it i think is Supergirl and Jayna (the girl i said was named Zayna)


----------



## HaleyD

They're too cute! So sorry for the ones you lost though, but at least some of them pulled through!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

yes we did and thank you! We have some people updating us on the pups. The first picture is of Spot in her new home. She is now called Rosie. The last three pictures are off Chief in his new home. Both his parents are in the army like my boyfriend.


----------



## HaleyD

I'm glad you found good loving homes for them!


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG !! That is some adorable puppies there !!!
I love the last photos , so freakin cute 
Ahhh , puppy love


----------



## parkinsonfarms

LOL! Thank you, Laura! We actually have another litter of pembroke welsh corgi's due February 22nd! SO excited!! It was hard selling them after we hand raised them from day one. Me and mom were up for 72 hours straight with them when they were first born! I miss little Squirt. She was my favorite. Zan has come home twice because people decided they weren't ready for a puppy so needless to say he is here to stay!


----------



## HaleyD

We have a new puppy in the house! My boyfriend has been wanting a dog of his own for some time now and after searching off and on for the past year or so he finally found the dog he really wanted. We went and picked him up this evening. He's already named him Rusty. He's a heeler mix but to me he looks like he is majority heeler. He's sure a cutie though!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

He's absolutely adorable!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HaleyD

Thanks!


----------



## Trickyroo

Haley he is precious ! Love that little face , lol
I had taken a pup home from one of the barns I had my horse years and years back and they were Shep and Dobe cross , looked just like him and we named him Rusty !!!! How funny is that , lol
Lots of luck with him , he is adorable


----------



## HaleyD

Thanks! We aren't sure what the dad was but the mom was pure heeler. I think his face looks like he might have some German shepherd in him. We are having tons of fun with him and I can't wait to see what he'll look like when he grows up!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Awesome my dog, Caffrey, is a boxer/ german shepherd cross. Caffrey is a rescue. I got him July 27,2011 from a shelter when he was 9 weeks old. His mom, his siblings, and him were found abandoned and starving. Along with his dad the German shepherd.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HaleyD

He's cute! I love those big brown eyes lol.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

